# Just got diagnoised with IBS-C, I need some advice please!



## genelleleigh (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi I'm a 20 year old female, I've just been diagnoised with IBS-C. I have been going to my doctor for abdominal pain, constipation, and nausea for over a year. Every visit I went to my doctor just brushed me off, and told me to take laxitaves. I finally got an pelvic ultrasound to see if it was a reproductive problem, it came back normal. Every day is a constant struggle for me. I always have abdominal pain, bloating, chronic constipation, and incomplete bowel movements, I also feel like I need to have a bowel movement the whole entire day. I have non-GI symptoms such as, depression, anxitey, fatigue, and joint pain. I feel like I'm going crazy I try to exersise, take probiotics, drink plenty of water, and meditate. Its like no matter what I try to do, these symptoms just won't go away. I still have severe constipation, abdominal pain, heart burn, and nausea. I still have all of my non-GI symptoms too. I'm starting to think I've tried everything possible. If someone has any of advice on how to make my symptoms less severe, please let me know I would really apperciate it .


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi--so sorry for all your problems. yes, daily constipation is a difficult thing to deal with, isn't.

about the incomplete bowel movements:

if you have incomplete bowel movements and keep feeling like you need to go all day, you could have pelvic floor dysfunction. have you been tested for that? with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles don't coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day.

a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectocele, vaginal prolapse, rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd.

also elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox etc while sitting on a toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. so can using a squatty potty.

so you might want to mention this to your gastro doctor and ask to get tested for it. here is a good link explaining it all:

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/pelvic_disorders/hic_pelvic_floor_dysfunction.aspx

if you haven't already done so, take a look at the ibs c and chronic constipation board here. there are lots of good tips for dealing with constipation on that board.









good luck. hope your doctor can help you get all this sorted and treated effectively so you'll feel better.


----------



## PoopiePalace (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you been tested for SIBO,(small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) or Celiac Disease? The non GI
symptoms make me wonder about being Celiac and the constipation and bloating, along with incomplete
Bm's, etc could be SIBO. I have both and have been tested and diagnoses officially for both. The
diets are no picnic and the constipation can creep up if I get stressed but there are more times
not constipated. I can tell you the constipation, bloating, nausea, depression, joint pain, etc
are no longer a daily battle. Yes not perfect but for me that has to with some stress and anxiety
in my life. But I now say I actually have days when I want to take a photo of my BM is was so nice
and easy. Just my experience. Everyone is different and you have to have a GI who is willing to
test for both. Nothing is worse then feeling like you have to poop all day long. You just want to
shoot yourself.


----------



## genelleleigh (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks for the advice . im definitely going to ask my doctors for some blood work and my doctor just kind of diagnosed me, without even giving me any GI-Testing so i need to rule a few things out. For now how does anyone suggests i do for it in the meantime? i hate being nauseous and bloated all the time. Is there any diets or stress relief things that i could do to help?


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Look at your diet. There are foods that seem to trigger symptoms. Look under the Manage tab on this website. I have been able to mostly control my gut symptoms by zealously controlling my food choices. By the way, 12 years ago I diagnosed myself with a dairy intolerance that causes constipation and suicidal depression. 10 years later I also developed intolerance to gluten which had other issues that sent me straight to a GI doctor. This is not all in your head and you are very lucky to have figured it out while you are so young. Make sure you get other medical tests like endoscopy and colonoscopy to rule out other possible medical issues.

Joint pain is a new symptom for me and why I joined this site. Although I had read on other sites that joint pain was a symptom, you are the first to confirm you also have this symptom. I'm still trying to figure this symptom out. Maybe I have another food intolerance I need to work on.

Keep thinking positive thoughts and listen to your body. It is trying to tell you what is wrong if only you can figure it out.


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Joint pain? Where does it hurt? To be honest, I've never really taken notice! Never thought it could have a link with IBS.


----------



## PoopiePalace (Oct 12, 2012)

To Genelleleigh, you asked about diet. Firstly, I would keep a food journal. I write down everything I eat and how it effects me as well as what kind of BM I have associated with what I have eaten. You will be surprised by the patterns that will come to the surface. This will give you an idea of what to stay away from and what you can eat safely. My diet is gluten free, dairy free, soy free, and corn free. The basic fruits I eat are blueberries every day as well as raspberries. No apples, pears or bananas because they are constipating. Nectarines are okay for me but not peaches because they have a naturally occurring sorbitol in them causes SIBO which causes bloating, etc. I could go on and on here but best for you to check out the SIBO diet. As for veggies, I only eat things that grow under the ground or on a plant. And baby spinach and baby kale for my leafy greens. No beans, corn syrup, high fructose corn syrup, all bad for SIBO. Protein is mostly wild salmon, fillet mignon, lamb chops occasionally and some chicken. All meats are no antibiotics, and no hormones. I do eat peanut butter and I love almonds. Little to no processed gluten free food. Oh and love those avocados. I cook only in olive oil and do eat olives. I am a very clean eater and have found if I stay true to this my BM's are better as well as the bloating. I do have to balance the fiber intake because too much fiber, too much bloating and nausea. The SIBO diet is actually pretty low to moderate fiber. My main type of meal is salmon, red roasted potatoes and green beans. Theses are just some ideas. I do take Miralax at night but not a big problem for me. Good Luck with the docs.


----------

